# My CRS tank has become anot invert tank - by accident



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I started a 7 gallon Fire Red Shrimp tank. It's a 12 inch starfire cube from AI. I'm using ohko stones and fluorite. The filter is an experiment for me. It's a Hamburg Matten Filter that covers the entire back of the cube. I'm using Poret Foam and a air pump driven jetlifter from Swiss tropicals. The tank is 1 month old. It's a planted tank. I purchased some plants in addition to transplanting some from my main tank.

On to the funny part.

Once the purchased plants were in I noticed tiny snails had made it into the tank. I've IDed Limpets, ramshorn snails, Malaysian Trumpet Snails and mini ramshorn snails... but that's not all.

It started with a few Nematode Worms floating in the water. Then a week later I found I have an infestation of Hydra. The latest discovery is a Planaria worm crawling on the glass.

If i didn't laugh at it, it would be frustrating.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I looked up Hamburg Matten filter. Is this the DIY thing where you just put a big sheet of foam and poke a hole for a pump? If so, that's hilariously DIY ghetto, though I'm sure it works.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Basically yes. I think it looks pretty good as a black background of the tank. It has a massive amount of surface area for beneficial bacteria. My heater and air tube are all hidden behind it. The best part is it doesn't require cleaning for years. The shrimp climb all over it and clean the surface for me.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

HMF are one of the best sponge filters ive ever come across. With the right foam used it goes years without being cleaned like you said. 

My friend uses in all his 40g breeders a HFM only with 2 jet lifters. he has only rinsed the filter once in 5 years when he remodeled. Never had any issues with filtration either.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you may have an overfeeding problem.

Cherry shrimps don't really need to be fed, they will thrive quite well on algae alone.

You can also add a few small fish to control the worms, planaria and hydra.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I've thought about that Solarz. I feed them every other day in very small amounts. It's gone within an hour. I added mulm from my established tank when I set this one up. Could that be the source of my excess "food"?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Boreas said:


> I've thought about that Solarz. I feed them every other day in very small amounts. It's gone within an hour. I added mulm from my established tank when I set this one up. Could that be the source of my excess "food"?


It could be. I once had a shrimp tank where I added lots of dried leaves, and ended up with an explosion in ramshorn snails.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Could also be it. I've added Indian almond leaves and Cholla wood to the shrimp tank.

One thing I notice is I added leaves to my established tank to the nano shrimp tank at the same time. The leaf in the main tank has dissolved whereas the one in the nano tank is still solid. Doesn't have the same quality of bacteria to break things down.


----------

